# Deep femoral lymph node bx



## crhunt78 (Aug 14, 2008)

One of our surgeon's did a deep inguinalfemoral lymph node biopsy and we are having a hard time finding the correct code.  I came up with 38760 but it is for a "superficial" bx and the op report specifically states that it was "deep."  I was just wondering if anyone else has come across this or has any ideas....should it be billed with a Mod. 22?


----------

